# Colin Linden slide playing



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I find it interesting the way Colin switches between slide and fretting on this :


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

g


JHarasym said:


> I find it interesting the way Colin switches between slide and fretting on this :



great take ... this one seemed unavailable for a while...thanks for sharing

there was a good one of linden with sonny landreth and steve dawson doing a version of congo square....unfortunately it disappeared a while back...


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

I noticed Sonny Landreth also doing that kind of switching so I’ve been working on it - but of course still nowhere near as smooth as Colin or Sonny - but is fun to try


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

First time I've seen these guys. Not a Country guy but appreciate the tones and playing. Love the way that guys LP sounds on this. I'm going to have to find a Rig rundown or something. Love it!!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

They aren’t really country, despite the name. Check out their albums.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Haha. Just did.


Sneaky said:


> They aren’t really country, despite the name. Check out their albums.


Just did. Still wanna know how he got that Tone though. Sounded great in that context.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I’d wager the tone was a 6-12 watt tube amp at about 40%. Seems like he has a trem at one point and a delay or verb perhaps?

Often my clean (all pedals off) tone sounds that way. Also p-90 are a big part.

IMO of course.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

sambonee said:


> I’d wager the tone was a 6-12 watt tube amp at about 40%. Seems like he has a trem at one point and a delay or verb perhaps?
> 
> Often my clean (all pedals off) tone sounds that way. Also p-90 are a big part.
> 
> IMO of course.


I thought I'd heard a Trem there, but I'm pretty unfamiliar because of the style I've been into my entire life. I'm going to give that tune another few listens and try to replicate with my neck and split bridge setup with the BJ. Probably the wrong speaker though (England G12T75)....sorry for going OT @JHarasym

Now about that slide he's using...


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

He really drives the rhthym in this one


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> I thought I'd heard a Trem there, but I'm pretty unfamiliar because of the style I've been into my entire life. I'm going to give that tune another few listens and try to replicate with my neck and split bridge setup with the BJ. Probably the wrong speaker though (England G12T75)....sorry for going OT @JHarasym
> 
> Now about that slide he's using...


So, you might have to trade your Kramer's/Jackson's/Marshall's/Mesa's for a Junior/R4/R6 and a lower wattage tweed? Come and see me.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Dorian2 said:


> I thought I'd heard a Trem there, but I'm pretty unfamiliar because of the style I've been into my entire life. I'm going to give that tune another few listens and try to replicate with my neck and split bridge setup with the BJ. Probably the wrong speaker though (England G12T75)....sorry for going OT @JHarasym
> 
> Now about that slide he's using...


slide looks like a deep thinwall socket.... usually uses a deluxe reverb some times a pair although i am sure he has a bunch of gems to choose from.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's his pedalboard.
colin-linden-pedals


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I met him in a guitar store many years ago.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> Haha. Just did.
> 
> Just did. Still wanna know how he got that Tone though. Sounded great in that context.


I've found early to mid 50's Les Paul's with P90's tend to sound pretty dark to begin with. Probably a Deluxe Reverb or Princeton Reverb for an amp.


----------

